# NSFW Dragoness RP (Edited desc)



## Battle Foxxo (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello! I am a foxxo boyo looking for a long term, story based RP. I am looking for a story centered around the romance between a normal mortal, and a much larger dragoness. I am up for plots but I have some in mind. The setting can be anything, and be set any time. The RP will be NSFW, and for the dragoness to be a dom (although, not all the time.) 

I have a Discord, Foxxo#8477, send me a friend request and we can talk! I am up for other species though that can fit the role. Giantess, Shark, insect etc.
I hope to see some of you!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 27, 2017)

Moar detaaaiiillls


----------



## lockaboss (Dec 27, 2017)

*walks in all sexy like* hi *pulls out revolver loads 1 bullet* bye *pulls trigger*


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Dec 28, 2017)

bump


----------

